# The Maxant Radiant Heating System



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

when i used to spend my time making music rather than playing with bees, we often joked about having enough vacuum tube gear to heat the house in wintertime.

ramona and i rent an industrial space that has been certified for food production, but has no heat. we have 2 maxant bottling tanks that are our only source of heat...and i must say, they keep the place tolerably warm (perhaps it just feels that way because we are out selling honey everyday in an unheated tent in downtown boston). we bottle at very low temperatures, one tank is set at 80-85, and one at 100.

if it starts to get colder in there, i expect we will simply add another tank or two.

deknow


----------

